# Liquid amino acids vs capsules



## awhites1 (Jan 7, 2011)

I hate taking pills so always prefer liquids if at all possible. 

Ok i searched back as far as page 5 on supplements topic and then did the site search and found nothing useful on the topic. 

I know liquid creatine has a bad wrap, and other liquid compound/chemicals/supplements w/e... because the compounds dont remain stable in a liquid form.

but do amino acids fall under that category?


----------



## awhites1 (Jan 7, 2011)

p.s. I'm gonna pick some up soon after work today so if someone could phuqin hurry please


----------



## Retlaw (Jan 7, 2011)

awhites1 said:


> I hate taking pills so always prefer liquids if at all possible.
> 
> Ok i searched back as far as page 5 on supplements topic and then did the site search and found nothing useful on the topic.
> 
> ...



I drink cell tec after I work out.


----------



## klc9100 (Jan 7, 2011)

why take either? powder is the way to go, IMO.

this is the shit:

IBCAA is an Instantized Branched-Chain Amino Acid


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 7, 2011)

Humapro is an awesome powdered EAA drink.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 7, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Humapro is an awesome powdered EAA drink.


 
2:1:1 ratio? Dude it's 4:1:1 these days!


----------



## oufinny (Jan 7, 2011)

Liquid all the way and here are three I would recommend: modern BCAA by USP and LG BC+EAA (both 8:1:1 ratio) and also Genomyx protocol.  There are many others but I like these profile and the core nutritionals Core ABC are excellent as well.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm a fan of Core ABC myself.


----------



## |Z| (Jan 7, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> I'm a fan of Core ABC myself.



 I've always enjoyed Scivation's Xtend, personally. The watermelon flavor is quite impressive


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Jan 8, 2011)

|Z| said:


> I've always enjoyed Scivation's Xtend, personally. The watermelon flavor is quite impressive



A friend of mine recently told me about this and has had pretty decent results from it.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 8, 2011)

|Z| said:


> I've always enjoyed Scivation's Xtend, personally. The watermelon flavor is quite impressive


I'm not big on their flavoring; always leaves a bitter aftertaste for me. I prefer Core.
My company is going to come out with a leucine product only sexier in about six months. Stay tuned.


----------



## awhites1 (Jan 10, 2011)

ok, first i didn't know they made powder mixture. 

So i got to the store and of all the powder mixes they had (a whopping 4 diff types and 2 brands total dymatize and Twinlab) most of them only had 3 or 4 BCAA. so i ended up going with a liquid against all advice here 

It was dymatize 23,000. The orange flavor






It smelled like salty ass. It tasted like..... salty ass. The first time i drank it was less than the recommended dose mixed with a bottle of water and it made me really nauseous. The second time i took one swig of it and gagged. i've drank some nasty stuff in my life (including a shot of soy sauce I was tricked into drinking) and this was litterally the worse. 

I will just order some powder stuff off amazon


----------



## pwloiacano (Jan 10, 2011)

Does someone know the scoop on this subject?

I currently take dymatize BCAA 2200 tablets.  Take them twice daily.  Once I wake up, and one hour before I take my pre-bedtime protein shake.

I also take a whey/arginine shake before I workout.  And also size on by gaspari either just before, during, or just after workout.  Has creatine, and aminos...  specifically 5g leucine....

Protein shake and creatine post workout.

Does anyone have any comments/suggestions on this supplementation regimen??

I feel that between this and my food intake, that I am getting all of the aminos I need for a given day.


----------



## pwloiacano (Jan 10, 2011)

BUILT.  Here is one I would like to see your thoughts on.  Please read my thread and let me know.  Thx.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 10, 2011)

pwloiacano said:


> Does someone know the scoop on this subject?
> 
> I currently take dymatize BCAA 2200 tablets.  Take them twice daily.  Once I wake up, and one hour before I take my pre-bedtime protein shake.
> 
> ...



I'd like to know why you think you need all of these? What are your goals?


----------



## pwloiacano (Jan 10, 2011)

My goals are to gain muscle size.  I have been doing a lot of reading about how important that it is to ensure that your body has the proper amount of protein, creatine, and BCAA's to ensure proper muscle recovery & growth.  Also how important it is to flood your muscles with nutrients from about 30 minutes before workout, right up to the post workout shake.  Then an hour later a good high protein meal.  I have noticed that since I have been doing this that my body looks fuller, I am getting bigger and stronger, and that I recover faster between workouts.
Hope that answers your question.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 10, 2011)

pwloiacano said:


> Does someone know the scoop on this subject?
> 
> I currently take dymatize BCAA 2200 tablets. Take them twice daily. Once I wake up, and one hour before I take my pre-bedtime protein shake.
> 
> ...


 

mwahahaha! A placebo abuser!


----------



## pwloiacano (Jan 11, 2011)

BUILT.  Any comments for me on this?

It sounds like overkill, but I have to tell you that I feel pretty good.  My muscles have a fuller look.


----------



## Built (Jan 11, 2011)

The BCAAs are giving you 4.4 grams of BCAA. Have a look at your whey shake and tell me how  much leucine, valine and isoleucine you're getting from a serving. 

The size on looks like a good supplement - leucine stimulates an insulin response, and that will help shuttle creatine into the muscles - and that's a nice dose of leucine. It would be great for someone on a low carb diet; also for cutting where you don't need the extra cals from sugar; plus the leucine is good for cutting anyway because of how the body monitors leucine as a marker of nutrition status. 

<note to self: go buy some bulk leucine to take with my creatine monohydrate)

None of this stuff will hurt you; you may be able to make your own supplements from bulk materials for a better price if you look up the breakdown for all the stuff you're taking.


----------



## awhites1 (Jan 11, 2011)

Built said:


> It would be great for someone on a low carb diet; also for cutting where you don't need the extra cals from sugar



yeah, i've been trying to lose fat for a couple of weeks but doesn't seem to be working. i noticed one thing is I'm not getting enough protein. my macros were off. But Im a realist and I need my carbs. So I'm added some BCAAs and bought a huge case of RTD Isopure rather than add more meat

its only been a couple of days so too early to tell if its going to help. but it seems to have worked once a couple years ago when i was taking massive amts of BCAA and lean protein on the reg


----------



## pwloiacano (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks BUILT.  

I take Gaspari Nutrition Myofusion.  Each scoop is 25 grams of protein.  It does not state how much BCAA's that I am getting per serving.  

It was my understanding from some reading that I have done that per 100 grams of whey protein, there is approx 10 g leucine ; 5 g each isoleucine & valine.  

I take one scoop about 30 min before my workout.  I take 2 scoops after my workout, and then 2 more scoops 1 hour after I take my 2200 mg dose of BCAA tabs at night.  I also occasionallly take a couple scoops on off days as a meal replacement if I do not have time to make any meat.

Please let me know your thoughts on this.  Thanks.


----------



## Built (Jan 11, 2011)

So you're already taking 100g of whey daily - and thus 20g BCAAs; the 2.2g BCAAs just add to this plus the BCAAs in your solid foods. Like I said, won't hurt you at all. 


Those ARE my thoughts. Won't hurt you. Might be beneficial. I'd like you to investigate the amino acid breakdown of your diet and especially of your supplements, and see if you can find a better deal on the actives if you buy them bulk.


----------



## Built (Jan 11, 2011)

I use Kaizen isolate btw, and that amino acid profile is consistent with what their product has Kaizen Whey Protein Isolate


----------



## pwloiacano (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks built.  When you are referring to buying in bulk, what specifically are you referring to?  Just the leucine?
I eat alot of Wheaties fuel cereal; 1% milk ; egg whites ; wheat bread, wheat pasta, cheese & turkey breast.  Also eat at least one apple & banana every day.  Also some Yogurt.  These foods constitute the bulk of my daytime eating.  By that I am referring to breakfast, lunch, & 90 minutes after my post workout protein shake.
At supper time, I will eat either chicken, lean pork, or redmeat/ground beef, along with mixed frozen veggies, and sweet potatoes.
I am pretty consistent in the foods I eat.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 12, 2011)

pwloiacano said:


> Thanks built.  When you are referring to buying in bulk, what specifically are you referring to?  Just the leucine?
> I eat alot of Wheaties fuel cereal; 1% milk ; egg whites ; wheat bread, wheat pasta, cheese & turkey breast.  Also eat at least one apple & banana every day.  Also some Yogurt.  These foods constitute the bulk of my daytime eating.  By that I am referring to breakfast, lunch, & 90 minutes after my post workout protein shake.
> At supper time, I will eat either chicken, lean pork, or redmeat/ground beef, along with mixed frozen veggies, and sweet potatoes.
> I am pretty consistent in the foods I eat.



Sounds like a ton of carbs...I'm jealous. Although from the sound of it, it doesnt seem like you have placed an emphasis on fats. 
When Built says buy in bulk, google bulk leucine and you'll find leucine for a great price in large quantities. One warning is it tastes like shit. Use Crystal Lite to offset the nasty taste. Just shoot it down.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 12, 2011)

Bulk L-Leucine Powder


----------



## awhites1 (Jan 12, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Bulk L-Leucine Powder



hmmm. thats pretty cool seriously. i've found some bulk chem prod suppliers before but they were chinese only and well i dont want to die. but this looks cool. 

i've always wanted to make my own bucket of supplements. now i'll be rich and take over the world with my new line of  *LESBIAN ANABOLIC GROWTH PUMP WORK OUT KILL DRUGS*
(*its a lot of buzzwords. I think it will work)


----------



## JMRQ (Jan 12, 2011)

I heard that amino's break down when in aqueous solutions, like that Isopure in ready-made drinks, I've heard that those aren't good for providing amino's...


----------



## PushAndPull (Jan 13, 2011)

awhites1 said:


> hmmm. thats pretty cool seriously. i've found some bulk chem prod suppliers before but they were chinese only and well i dont want to die. but this looks cool.



You look at the Certificate of Analysis?


----------



## Nightowl (Jan 13, 2011)

A day ago, I was looking at the injections versus oral, and it was in regards to vitamins.  There was an article that went on to say that the break down is more pure with injections than that of orals.  I went back to find my spot, but had gone through so many pages, I couldn't find it.

I've been told by vets of bbing that injections are more to area and are therefore, better in the long run the breakdown in the intestines.  My problem is I am a sucker of sub versus intra.  Can you help  me get over my fears?!? anyone


----------



## Built (Jan 13, 2011)

What is a sucker of sub vs intra?


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 14, 2011)

Built said:


> What is a sucker of sub vs intra?



I was going to ask the same thing. Is there that much of a difference between using bcaas via injection?


----------



## Author L. Rea (May 24, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> 2:1:1 ratio? Dude it's 4:1:1 these days!


 
Hello Captn: For rats that would be correct. Actual optimal Human physiology ratios depend upon rate of loss in GI shuttling, gluconeogenesis and ketonic responses as well as anabolism and building blocks for enzymes and lean tissue. If you are using less expensive standard free form hydrolyzed from whey/casein BCAAs the more Leucine the better as most is lost to various physiological processes such as mentioned prior. Therefore 8:1:1 would be more accurate though more a result of quality of the BCAAs not the BCAAs themselves. However, if high quality BCAAs created via the cane fermentation process and alpha-hydroxy technology are employed the human ratio changes to corrected amino acid pool and full body requirements which is 2.6:1.36:1.52 (Leucine:Isoleucine:Valine). Valine is higher in our pool/systemic exchange of BCAAs as a result of decreased Leucine utilization for oxidation due to increase liver Valine sacrifice for glutamine synthesis. Marketing and science do tend to conflict at times Bro. 

Diabetes. 2006 Mar;55(3):675-81.
*The greater contribution of gluconeogenesis to glucose production in obesity is related to increased whole-body protein catabolism.*

Chevalier S, Burgess SC, Malloy CR, Gougeon R, Marliss EB, Morais JA.
*Source*

McGill Nutrition and Food Science Centre, McGill University Health Centre, Royal Victoria Hospital, 687 Pine Ave. West, Montreal, Quebec, Canada, H3A 1A1.

*Abstract*

Obesity is associated with an increase in the fractional contribution of gluconeogenesis (GNG) to glucose production. We tested if this was related to the altered protein metabolism in obesity. GNG(PEP) (via phosphoenol pyruvate [PEP]) was measured after a 17-h fast using the deuterated water method and 2H nuclear magnetic resonance spectroscopy of plasma glucose. Whole-body 13C-leucine and 3H-glucose kinetics were measured in the postabsorptive state and during a hyperinsulinemic-euglycemic-isoaminoacidemic clamp in 19 (10 men and 9 women) lean and 16 (7 men and 9 women) obese nondiabetic subjects. Endogenous glucose production was not different between groups. Postabsorptive %GNG(PEP) and GNG(PEP) flux were higher in obese subjects, and glycogenolysis contributed less to glucose production than in lean subjects. GNG(PEP) flux correlated with all indexes of adiposity and with postabsorptive leucine rate of appearance (Ra) (protein catabolism). GNG(PEP) was negatively related to the clamp glucose rate of disposal (Rd) and to the protein anabolic response to hyperinsulinemia. In conclusion, the increased contribution of GNG to glucose production in obesity is linked to increased postabsorptive protein catabolism and insulin resistance of both glucose and protein metabolism. Due to increased protein turnover rates, greater supply of gluconeogenic amino acids to the liver may trigger their preferential use over glycogen for glucose production.

Department of Food Science and Human Nutrition and yDivision of Nutritional Sciences, University of Illinois, Urbana, IL 16801

The BCAA leucine plays multiple roles in metabolism
beyond the minimum requirement as an essential substrate for
synthesis of new proteins (8,10). These roles include a key
regulator of translation initiation of protein synthesis in skeletal
muscle (11), a modulator of insulin/PI3-kinase signaling (12,13),
a fuel for skeletal muscle (14), and a primary nitrogen donor for
production of alanine and glutamine in skeletal muscle (15).
The potential for leucine to impact protein synthesis, insulin
signaling, and production of alanine and glutamine is dependent
on dietary intake and increasing leucine concentration in
skeletal muscle (8,10,13).
The multiple roles of leucine are, at least in part, associated
with absence of the branched-chain aminotransferase enzyme
in liver, resulting in an enriched supply of the BCAA appearing
in blood (8,10,16). Dietary BCAAs reach the blood virtually
unaltered from levels in the diet, allowing leucine to reach
skeletal muscle in direct proportion to dietary intakes. This is
a striking metabolic difference for these amino acids, which
account for .20% of total dietary protein. Using the traditional
thinking that dietary protein requirements should be defined by
efficiency of nitrogen handling, we are left to ponder why the
body evolved to metabolize 20% of total amino acids (and total
nitrogen) in peripheral tissues? We hypothesized that this
unique treatment of the BCAA and specifically leucine provides
an important signal of dietary quality for skeletal muscle
(8,10).
1. Piatti PM, Monti LD, Magni F, Fermo I, Baruffaldi L, Nasser R,
Santambrogio G, Librenti MC, Galli-Kienle M, et al. Hypocaloric high-protein diet
improves glucose oxidation and spares lean body mass: comparison to hypocaloric
high carbohydrate diet. Metabolism. 1994;43:1481–7.
2. Skov AR, Toubro S, Ronn B, Holm L, Astrup A. Randomized trial on
protein vs carbohydrate in ad libitum fat reduced diet for the treatment of obesity.
Int J Obes Relat Metab Disord. 1999;23:528–36.
3. Parker B, Noakes M, Luscombe N, Clifton P. Effect of a high protein, high
monounsaturated fat weight loss diet on glycemic control and lipid levels in type 2
diabetes. Diabetes Care. 2002;25:425–30.
4. Westman EC, Yancy WS, Edman JS, Tomlin KF, Perkins CE. Effect of
6-month adherence to a very low carbohydrate diet program. Am J Med. 2002;
113:30–6.
5. Layman DK, Boileau RA, Erickson DJ, Painter JE, Shiue H, Sather C,
Christou DD. A reduced ratio of dietary carbohydrate to protein improves body
composition and blood lipid profiles during weight loss in adult women. J Nutr.
2003;133:411–7.
6. Foster GD, Wyatt HR, Hill JO, McGuckin BG, Brill C, Mohammed S,
Szapary PO, Rader DJ, Edman JS, Klein S. A randomized trial of a lowcarbohydrate
diet for obesity. N Engl J Med. 2003;348:2082–90.
7. Farnsworth E, Luscombe ND, Noakes M, Wittert G, Argyiou E, Clifton PM.
Effect of a high-protein, energy-restricted diet on body composition, glycemic
control, and lipid concentrations in overweight and obese hyperinsulinemic men
and women. Am J Clin Nutr. 2003;78:31–9.
8. Layman DK. The role of leucine in weight loss diets and glucose
homeostasis. J Nutr. 2003;133:261S–7S.
9. Layman DK, Baum JI. Dietary protein impact on glycemic control during
weight loss. J Nutr. 2004;134:968S–73S.
10. Harper AE, Miller RH, Block KP. Branched-chain amino acid metabolism.
Annu Rev Nutr. 1984;4:409–54.
11. Kimball SR, Jefferson LS. Regulation of protein synthesis by branchedchain
amino acids. Curr Opin Clin Nutr Metab Care. 2001;4:39–43.
12. Patti M-E, Brambilla E, Luzi L, Landaker EJ, Kahn CR. Bidirectional
modulation of insulin action by amino acids. J Clin Invest. 1998;101:1519–29.
13. Baum JI, O’Conner JC, Seyler JE, Anthony TG, Freund GG, Layman DK.
Leucine effects on PI3-kinase and insulin signaling in rat skeletal muscle. Am J
Physiol. 2005;288:E86–91.
14. Wagenmakers AJM. Muscle amino acid metabolism at rest and during
exercise: role in human physiology and metabolism. Exerc Sport Sci Rev. 1998;26:
287–314.
15. Ruderman NB. Muscle amino acid metabolism and gluconeogenesis.
Annu Rev Med. 1975;26:245–58.
16. Harris RA, Kobayashi R, Murakami T, Shimomura Y. Regulation of
branched-chain a-keto acid dehydrogenase kinase expression in rat liver. J Nutr.
2001;131 Suppl:841S–5S.
17. El-Khoury AE, Kukagawa


----------

